# concerned1



## thyroid barb (May 11, 2007)

I have a thyroid cyst. The biopsy showed clear jello like substance in it. Has anyone else had this kind of cyst? It came back non-diagnostic - and I have to re-biopsy.


----------



## Fiddles (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi thyroid barb, Only 1% of thyroid cyst are cancerous. As far as I know because it is clear jello like substance it sounds like you are safe. My cyst was cancer but there was alot of blood in it. The biopsy came back inconclusive so we did it again and then it came back non-cancerous. We decided to remove the cyst because of the blood content and I didn't like the look of it. Apparently by the time we are 60 years old alot of us will have thyroid cysts. Hope this relieves some of your worries. Fiddles


----------



## Fiddles (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that after removing the cyst it was indeed cancerous and the biospy was wrong. I guess it was because mine was on the bridge of the thyroid, in the middle, at the back.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I started out with three nodules(cysts) and then they finally figured out it was Hashimoto's Disease. I am still trying to find a doctor who will prescribe something for all the symptoms. If you have symptoms now such as fatigue, feeling cold, etc don't hesitate to follow up with your doctor. I was told that seventy five percent of the population has a thyroid nodule and most people don't even know about it. Alot of them don't get any symptoms. Good luck, Teresa


----------

